# Uber taps Metromile to let drivers pay-per-mile on their car insurance



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber taps Metromile to let drivers pay-per-mile on their car insurance*
By @psawers
http://venturebeat.com/2015/01/28/u...-drivers-pay-per-mile-on-their-car-insurance/


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber Partners With Metromile To Cover Drivers When They're Not On A Trip*
*By @Booyah on the forum*
*http://www.buzzfeed.com/johanabhuiyan/uber-drivers-insurance?utm_term=.dnVvWb7x6&s=mobile*


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Uber Partners With Metromile To Cover Drivers When They're Not On A Trip*
> *By @Booyah on the forum*
> *http://www.buzzfeed.com/johanabhuiyan/uber-drivers-insurance?utm_term=.dnVvWb7x6&s=mobile*


Slowly, but surely, drivers are beginning to realize the costs of driving for hire. I've said (many times!) "if there was a profit to be made picking up last minute rides in a nice car, via a mobile app, most of us in the industry would have been doing it already!!!" There is a reason most of us don't keep cars trolling the streets, with few major city exceptions. Every time the engine cranks, a dollar gets its wings when the wheels turn, the car and driver instantly enter a new risk level, and smart business operators factor every cent of these costs and risks. These are not new, Uber, Lyft et al just convinced drivers they didn't really exist long enough to draw billions from investors.


----------



## Sweet Ping (Jan 20, 2015)

As the money dries out with pay cuts, drivers get offered more pricy gimmicks

It makes no ****ing sense unless uber is the one who will be paying for that and this blogger is confused.

.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*UBER LAUNCHES HIGH-TECH INSURANCE SYSTEM FOR UBERX DRIVERS*
http://m.fastcompany.com/3041568/fa...-high-tech-insurance-system-for-uberx-drivers


----------



## KevinH (Jul 13, 2014)

"From the point where an Uber driver accepts the ride, they’re not being billed through Metromile. They’re being billed through Uber," he added.
Billed through Uber? How much?


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

Yes, this is another Uber makes money off screwing drivers scheme. Uber has been paying this insurance out of the rider fees, right? Now, they come up with this to charge us more for getting even less. Hell, I just figured it all out. These guys must have all worked for a MMOG game and are used to nickel and diming the players!


----------



## Sean Huka (Feb 18, 2015)

KevinH said:


> "From the point where an Uber driver accepts the ride, they're not being billed through Metromile. They're being billed through Uber," he added.
> Billed through Uber? How much?


No charge for those miles, from either Uber or Metromile. The Uber commercial policy covers you once you accept the ride till it ends.


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

Has anybody signed up for this insurance yet?


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> *UBER LAUNCHES HIGH-TECH INSURANCE SYSTEM FOR UBERX DRIVERS*
> http://m.fastcompany.com/3041568/fa...-high-tech-insurance-system-for-uberx-drivers


Thanks. I'll be sure to get a smart dongle.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2015)

Rich Brunelle said:


> Has anybody signed up for this insurance yet?


Are you kidding.


----------



## Matt K (Jan 27, 2015)

I signed up for metromile today. I am fully insured starting 3/7. I only plan to use the policy for 4 months, after which my uber driving career is over and I will switch back to my personal policy. My cost is 20 a month plus 3.2 cents per mile. It is te regular metromile policy that has an endorsement for use with uber. The way I figure it I will be paying 40 more a month than I was with my personal auto policy. I only work 10-12 hours a week during the busy times and my commute to my regular job each day is 14 miles round trip.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Matt K said:


> I signed up for metromile today. I am fully insured starting 3/7. I only plan to use the policy for 4 months, after which my uber driving career is over and I will switch back to my personal policy. My cost is 20 a month plus 3.2 cents per mile. It is te regular metromile policy that has an endorsement for use with uber. The way I figure it I will be paying 40 more a month than I was with my personal auto policy. I only work 10-12 hours a week during the busy times and my commute to my regular job each day is 14 miles round trip.


I'm thinking of doing this, too. I wanted keep my other insurance, as I've been with them for almost 35 years, but I'd like to have this while I'm online with Uber. Seems reasonable, and appears I would be covered.


----------



## oneubersheep (Nov 27, 2014)

Unbeleivable! I cant beleive there are drivers that think they should pay for this CRAP! Its not enough that they originally bumped the commission rate by 15% for the "REQUIRED BY LAW" commercial insurance on UberX platform while being told we ALSO needed to keep our personal coverage AND beefing up the "collision" coverage of that personal insurance NOW you want to let them tell you to pay per mile for a specific time of App On that their commercial plan says they dont feel like covering! 

Why dont you just send them an industrial sized Jar of Petroleum Jelly and tell them they are free to bend you over at will?! The Sheep that you are!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

onefuctubersheep said:


> Unbeleivable! I cant beleive there are drivers that think they should pay for this CRAP! Its not enough that they originally bumped the commission rate by 15% for the "REQUIRED BY LAW" commercial insurance on UberX platform while being told we ALSO needed to keep our personal coverage AND beefing up the "collision" coverage of that personal insurance NOW you want to let them tell you to pay per mile for a specific time of App On that their commercial plan says they dont feel like covering!
> 
> Why dont you just send them an industrial sized Jar of Petroleum Jelly and tell them they are free to bend you over at will?! The Sheep that you are!


I sometimes wish I came up with all the UBER "screw you tools" first, and became the Meglomaniac Billionaire instead of Travis. But somehow I just wasn't brought up to have total and utter disregard for my fellow man that UBER preaches.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Slowly, but surely, drivers are beginning to realize the costs of driving for hire. I've said (many times!) "if there was a profit to be made picking up last minute rides in a nice car, via a mobile app, most of us in the industry would have been doing it already!!!" There is a reason most of us don't keep cars trolling the streets, with few major city exceptions. Every time the engine cranks, a dollar gets its wings when the wheels turn, the car and driver instantly enter a new risk level, and smart business operators factor every cent of these costs and risks. These are not new, Uber, Lyft et al just convinced drivers they didn't really exist long enough to draw billions from investors.


You just hit the nail so square its popped out downunder into my Butt! Take note fellow UBERITES to the Wise Woman from Texas. Truer words you will not find!


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> You just hit the nail so square its popped out downunder into my Butt! Take note fellow UBERITES to the Wise Woman from Texas. Truer words you will not find!


Awwww shucks, Syd!!! You make me blush!!


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> I sometimes wish I came up with all the UBER "screw you tools" first, and became the Meglomaniac Billionaire instead of Travis. But somehow I just wasn't brought up to have total and utter disregard for my fellow man that UBER preaches.


"Why didn't MY mother invent White-Out?" ~Bobcat Goldthwaite


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> "Why didn't MY mother invent White-Out?" ~Bobcat Goldthwaite


Wasn't she the Mum of the Monkey's frontman?


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Wasn't she the Mum of the Monkey's frontman?


Yes! Bobcat had a routine bemoaning his fate, I always borrow if when wishing I'd done something to get billions first! Lol


----------

